# stocking suggestions



## derbyno1 (Jun 19, 2007)

at the moment i have a male jag, a spotted gar, commen plec, a convict and another catfish that gets 10 inches(don't no name).

would i be able to get any more fish

any suggestions/ comments


----------



## crystalclear83 (Oct 13, 2007)

what size tank? and what filteration?


----------



## derbyno1 (Jun 19, 2007)

Eheim Professional II 2028 External Canister Filter and a Hydor Prime 30 External Canister Filter

not sure how many gallons the tank is but the lengths are 5 feet by 2 feet by 2 and a half feet


----------



## crystalclear83 (Oct 13, 2007)

sounds like a 125gallon tank


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Any pictures of the catfish you could not name?


----------



## derbyno1 (Jun 19, 2007)

have no pics as it only comes out when it feeds


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

derbyno1 said:


> have no pics as it only comes out when it feeds


How about placing it in a spare tank for photos? Without knowing what catfish you have, I'm sorry but we won't be able to suggest any more fish or even comment whether your tank is understocked, sufficiently stocked or overstocked.


----------



## derbyno1 (Jun 19, 2007)

the catfish is a Marble Achara Catfish. that doesn't get to 10 inches but 20 inches


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't think you should add more fish.


----------



## derbyno1 (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks 

if i did not have that catfish would i be able to get any more fish or would it make much of a differrnce


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

derbyno1 said:


> thanks
> 
> if i did not have that catfish would i be able to get any more fish or would it make much of a differrnce


You could add another plec (not a common plec) provided you can keep water parameters to your expectations. Research though as some plecs do need wood on their diet.


----------

